

SearchYC Presents: SearchAF and SearchNM - chengmi
http://blog.searchyc.com/#searchyc-presents-searchaf-and-searchnm

======
samueladam
I use SearchYC a lot and want to thank you guys for that feature, great work!

------
d0mine
_The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance
downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later._ </quote>

~~~
chengmi
Server restart--I'm still pushing out a few minor changes.

------
sho
_"This Rails/Solr adapter is no longer supported, so I'm going to either move
to a fully custom solution, or more likely shop around for a better supported
Rails plugin. Recommendations are always welcome."_

Since you asked, I'd recommend Sphinx, maybe with the Ultrasphinx rails plugin
(haven't used it but seems popular). Yeah, it's based on a different engine,
but I never liked the hassle of running Java apps anyway.

